# File conversion to good quality Azw. or Mobi



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello guys, 
I am new here and I just got my kindle one week ago, now I am stuck how to convert my pdf books to Azw. I tried Calibre but it didnt work and also Mobipocket. Actually I have Kindle 3G+wifi, it can read pdfs but the quality is low, now I would like to know how can I convert pdf files with Calibre into Mobi. without losing the quality, since I converted one ebook to Mobi and then the quality turns out to be very low. Or do you know any other good programme that can help me better then Caliber or Mobipocket?
Thanks lots to you guys 
Gob bless


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There really isn't a good way to convert PDFs. PDF is meant to be the final output format, for printing on 8 1/2 x 11 sheets of paper. You might try having Amazon convert it for you. You will find complete instructions on how to do this here.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Pidgeon92,
Thanks for the link, it is so helpful but my problem is my kindle has no email address I think, a friend of mine brought it to me from the States and I live in Europe, I think its registered by his name but I am not sure since I cant see his email address or his name in my kindle under MENU -----SETTINGS. Do you know how can I manage this? And what to do if it is registered by his name? 
Thanks lots.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hicham said:


> Hi Pidgeon92,
> Thanks for the link, it is so helpful but my problem is my kindle has no email address I think, a friend of mine brought it to me from the States and I live in Europe, I think its registered by his name but I am not sure since I cant see his email address or his name in my kindle under MENU -----SETTINGS. Do you know how can I manage this? And what to do if it is registered by his name?
> Thanks lots.


You can deregister the Kindle (from the Kindle), and re-register it to your Amazon account.

Menu -> Settings -> Registration -> deregister


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> You can deregister the Kindle (from the Kindle), and re-register it to your Amazon account.
> 
> Menu -> Settings -> Registration -> deregister


And is there any problem if I am going to register it to a German Amazon account? 
Thanks again


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There really isn't a good way to convert PDFs.


So true. I actively discourage anyone from buying a Kindle with PDF-reading as a goal. It does a terrible job with native PDF (at least the regular Kindle) and conversion is generally horrible with all but the simplest of text files.

Calibre does as good a job as any software I've tried. The developer of Calibre says there is a new PDF conversion engine "in development" but I'm not holding my breath. 

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hicham said:


> And is there any problem if I am going to register it to a German Amazon account?
> Thanks again


I can't think of any reason you would have a problem. No matter what you do, you will not damage the Kindle by trying this.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

jmiked said:


> So true. I actively discourage anyone from buying a Kindle with PDF-reading as a goal. It does a terrible job with native PDF (at least the regular Kindle) and conversion is generally horrible with all but the simplest of text files.
> 
> Calibre does as good a job as any software I've tried. The developer of Calibre says there is a new PDF conversion engine "in development" but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,
And how do you use Calibre? I tried it but the Mobi format wasnt that good.
You have any tips?
Thanks


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> I can't think of any reason you would have a problem. No matter what you do, you will not damage the Kindle by trying this.


Hi again, 
Juupe... I did it and now the kindle is mine... Do you know how my kindles email address will look like? It has my name Hicham. I also would like to ask you how to get my 3G working? I have kindle 3g wifi Us version, is it cos I am in Europe and I have a US version?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If your Kindle is wi-fi only, it doesn't have a 3G modem.

Your Kindle's email address will be found in your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon.com account. If you named it Hicham, it is most likely [email protected] 

You will also need to go to your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon account and list the valid email address(es) from which you will be sending email to your Kindle. This keeps anyone from just spamming your Kindle.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> If your Kindle is wi-fi only, it doesn't have a 3G modem.
> 
> Your Kindle's email address will be found in your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon.com account. If you named it Hicham, it is most likely [email protected]
> 
> You will also need to go to your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon account and list the valid email address(es) from which you will be sending email to your Kindle. This keeps anyone from just spamming your Kindle.


I have a kindle 3G + wifi (B006) but as I told you 3G is not working at all and dont know why. I am confused here, do you mean to check my amazon account in my pc or in the kindle? I checked my Amazon.de account in my pc and didnt find anything there.
Many thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When you log into your Amazon account, you should see a variety of options. One should be a Manage Your Kindle page. In the figure below, you will see it near the bottom, to the right of the Digital Content section:










When you click on Manage Your Kindle, you'll get a page with a lot of options, and at the top you will see your Kindle's email address, like the pic below:










I don't know what to tell you about your 3G. Have you tried restarting the Kindle?


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> When you log into your Amazon account, you should see a variety of options. One should be a Manage Your Kindle page. In the figure below, you will see it near the bottom, to the right of the Digital Content section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pidgeon thats so nice of you, I got it now, thanks for your efforts. for 3G yes I tried restarting my kindle and no chance ): May be cos its I have a US version and I am in Europe, dont know anyway.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hicham said:


> Hi Pidgeon thats so nice of you, I got it now, thanks for your efforts. for 3G yes I tried restarting my kindle and no chance ): May be cos its I have a US version and I am in Europe, dont know anyway.


The K3 is international, so the 3G should really work from wherever you are. Is your wi-fi working, at least?


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> The K3 is international, so the 3G should really work from wherever you are. Is your wi-fi working, at least?


wifi working great but no 3g even though i paid for it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

What is the problem you are seeing? That is, how do you know it is not connecting?


----------



## MichaelSSEC (Mar 12, 2011)

You might simply be in an area with lousy 3G reception.  I live in Kentucky, so when I was thinking of getting the K3G, I checked their coverage map to be sure my area had service.  It does, in the strongest range too (which surprised me).  Outside my town, where it's rural farmland and wilderness, there is little or no coverage.  The Amazon info does specifically say that the 3G feature works internationally, so being in Germany shouldn't be the issue.  Look on the Kindle sales page (where you would order a Kindle if you were thinking of buying one) to see the link to the map showing coverage area.  Good luck


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> What is the problem you are seeing? That is, how do you know it is not connecting?


Hi Pidgeon,

Well I know its not working since I cant see the (3G) icon on the screen of my kindle, I also can connect to internet only by turning WIFI on, I mean when I choose "turn wireless on" it automatically goes to WIFI and never to 3G, is there a way to make it connect to 3G instead? so all this tell me 3G isnt working, am I right?
Thanks and greetings


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

MichaelSSEC said:


> You might simply be in an area with lousy 3G reception. I live in Kentucky, so when I was thinking of getting the K3G, I checked their coverage map to be sure my area had service. It does, in the strongest range too (which surprised me). Outside my town, where it's rural farmland and wilderness, there is little or no coverage. The Amazon info does specifically say that the 3G feature works internationally, so being in Germany shouldn't be the issue. Look on the Kindle sales page (where you would order a Kindle if you were thinking of buying one) to see the link to the map showing coverage area. Good luck


Hi Miacheal,
I see that I live in a city covered so well by 3G, but I dont know why I cant connect.
Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hicham said:


> Hi Pidgeon,
> 
> Well I know its not working since I cant see the (3G) icon on the screen of my kindle, I also can connect to internet only by turning WIFI on, I mean when I choose "turn wireless on" it automatically goes to WIFI and never to 3G, is there a way to make it connect to 3G instead? so all this tell me 3G isnt working, am I right?
> Thanks and greetings


No, this doesn't mean 3G isn't working. The Kindle is designed to first connect to an open/friendly WiFi network when you turn on wireless (which enables both) and only use 3G if it can't find one. There's no user way to select which receiver it should use as a preference, though you can tell it to 'forget' every WiFi network it ever tries to connect to. That way it will always move on to 3G.

I guess to verify 3G works, you'll need to do that (tell it to forget) or just be out of range of an open WiFi network.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, this doesn't mean 3G isn't working. The Kindle is designed to first connect to an open/friendly WiFi network when you turn on wireless (which enables both) and only use 3G if it can't find one. There's no user way to select which receiver it should use as a preference, though you can tell it to 'forget' every WiFi network it ever tries to connect to. That way it will always move on to 3G.
> 
> I guess to verify 3G works, you'll need to do that (tell it to forget) or just be out of range of an open WiFi network.


Thanks for the info, that was so helpful. I would like to ask if you know how to settle my @free.kindle.com email so I can send pdf files to be converted for me by Amazon. I tried in the amazon webiste but I was confused.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hicham said:


> Thanks for the info, that was so helpful. I would like to ask if you know how to settle my @free.kindle.com email so I can send pdf files to be converted for me by Amazon. I tried in the amazon webiste but I was confused.


Not sure what you mean by "settle?"

As long as you know what your *[email protected]* address is, just use your email client to send the PDF to yourself at*[email protected]*. Put the word convert in the subject field of your email. Once your file is converted, you can download it (via wi-fi) to your Kindle. Just do a Sync and Check for new items from the Kindle's menu.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And if you don't know what your free.kindle.com address is. . . .check the Manage your kindle page. . . .they'll give you one based on your kindle's name but you can customize it as well.  Manage your kindle doesn't reference the free.kindle.com address, just the kindle.com address, but the bit before the @ is the same.


----------



## DonWood (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is what I use to convert a PDF to kindle format. It works great.

I run Mobipocket Creator to import PDF file and output to .PRC format which is then readable with the Kindle.

download link: http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp

Use option: Import PDF file: OUTPUT_PDF_FILENAME_png.PDF in the Mobipocket Creator program (free), then after setting the Metadata, click Publish, to generate PRC file.

Move the generated .PRC file to your Kindle

Don Woo


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I thank you very much for the help, I am surprised how knowledgeable you guys are. If I am having any other questions I will get back to you and till then I will keep enjoying reading with my Kindle.
God Bless


----------

